# Belly



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Is this normal?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Is she pregnant??!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Pregnant, bloated or just plain fat! :shock:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She totally looks pregnant to me. See that lump on the right side? Looks like a kid head or bottom. 
For some goats a wide belly can be normal, even non-pregnant ones. If she is acting at all "off," I would be concerned; otherwise I would just keep an eye on her until you know whether it's normal for her or not. Also try to find out for sure if she's pregnant.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If she'll let you, put your hand on her belly and in front of her udder to feel for baby kicks and movement. Is she growing an udder?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah she does look pregnant. Has she started developing an udder?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I hope not. I just got her! She is only 3 months old!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I will have check for the udder and the kicks. Just noticed it when I fed heat today. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh well she may just be bloated then cause I have never heard of a 3 month getting pregnant.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

3 months? She looks big to me...I would guess pregnant...and older than 3 months...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow she looks very pregnant...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Are you sure she is only three months? Maybe it's the camera angle, but she looks huge...and possibly very pregnant.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes as pregnant as pregnant can get!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I called the breeder and he said she hasn't been around a buck. He keeps his up in a pen by himself. And he said they just turned 3 months. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Just looked at notes on her she was born November 28th.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They were born right after my November kids then.
Does it feel airy if you pat or poke at her sides? Or just full of food? She may have just had access to too much hay when she was a bit younger and not enough developer pellets, resulting in the big hay belly, OR she just pigged out on hay before you took the picture. Normally they'd look pretty streamline, with a bit of a belly, but not like that (unless she was bloated, or ate a lot).
I would not be worrying about if she was pregnant or not, at 3 months old, its highly unlikely, and if she did get bred, she wouldn't be due anytime soon.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you get a side shot at her cause she looks really tall to be only 3 months!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BarteePygmygoats22 (Feb 2, 2014)

I say pregnant!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

BarteePygmygoats22 said:


> I say pregnant!


But the lady said she was three months old an if she really is 3 months she looks 1-3 months pregnant and does start coming into heat around 2 months.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this doeling showing any signs of discomfort? Does she always look that full or just at certain times of the day?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She doesn't look two months old to me!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Her belly is semi hard. Then when she eats it got really hard. When I rubbed her sides she didn't like it at all.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

She is the one facing left. The other is her sister.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow she is still pretty tall for her age. She probably isn't pregnant with her age being what it is.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

They are boer nubine/alpine cross. I think the nubine alpine goats are tall so that maybe there they get it.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Probably!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks normal for a three month old  if it's not airy and she's acting fine, she's probably just got a large rumen.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My wethers have big rumens and when I got them at 5 months old their bellies were almost as big as hers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The lower part of her belly looks odd to me. Maybe it's just the lighting but it looks like there is a fluid buildup or something.

I've had some kids with large, well developed rumens. They are usually the piggy kids born to a huge producing dam so they get tons of milk and lots of hay and grain!


----------

